# winton woods update?



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

with everyone being off work, and out of school. how over crowded has winton woods been? Whether it be fishing from shore, or people being on the water in their own canoe, kayak, etc?


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll respond with an update after today's visit.

Launched the kayak around 7:30 or so. At that time their were only 2-3 people that I saw walking the bike path. As I paddled along, I saw 2 other kayakers. One fishing, and the other just paddling. At that time the waters were not busy at all.

Water temps (according to my Garmin Striker 4) were from 55-58 degrees. 55 when I first got there, and by the time I left at 1:00, the temps hit 58.
Water was very dirty/stained. Visibility was about 2-3" . Water level was down.
wind was next to nothing till maybe 11 or 12, then it picked up to a few miles an hour. but nothing crazy.

I threw everything from lipless cranks, lipped cranks, spinnerbaits, jigs, shakeyhead, jerkbaits, and even the minuscule lure they call the ned rig. I'd say I threw the spinnerbait more than anything, but nothing produced for me today.

First time out in 2020, hopefully I'll get back out there in the upcoming weekends.

As I was leaving tho, I came across 4 additional kayakers, and I saw maybe 6 people fishing from shore. Tons of people hanging out at the park, walking, and bike riding. A LOT of walkers on that bike path.

that's all I got.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Tons of people walking and jogging, not that many people fishing from shore or on the water, 03April. 
Side note would not recommend going for relaxing walk/run there, only went since pregnant wife is stuck working from home and wanted to exercise and get fresh air at the park. Lots of wonderful people smoking, playing loud music from cars in the lot or blue tooth speakers as they walk, new trash on the ground; super relaxing....


----------



## outbackmac (May 4, 2015)

what do you need to launch your own kayak?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

outbackmac said:


> what do you need to launch your own kayak?


Life jacket and a Hamilton county park sticker.
Heard through the grapevine fishing at Lake Isabella was free temporarily ???


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

at the moment, all Hamilton County parks are free to get in. no vehicle sticker needed. but im assuming that is temporary, as garhtr mentioned.


----------



## hgbjr (May 15, 2008)

I spoke with them on the phone: no stocking is guaranteed, baithouse is closed, you must have ohio license, rangers may be patrolling. GL Believe they will re-open in may


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'd like to bring this back and keep adding to it as my season continues.

I went out today. Got on the water at about 8:00am. It rained quite a bit, off and on till about 11:00. Hard steady rain. Was a warm rain, but wet nonetheless.

water temps were around 61-64 depending where you were. Visibility was about 6-12 inches at best. Once the rain stopped, around 12:00 and later, the water seemed to get dirtier and muddy. Visibility was even worse.

From 8-2, I didn't catch anything. I ran into a couple other guys on the water, and they didn't catch anything either.

Not quite sure why the fish wern't biting, but today wasn't the day. It was definitely good to get a full day of fishing in, rain or not. it turned out to be a nice day once the sun appeared.

I'll try it again this coming week. I'm on my annual stay at home vacation that is always dedicated to fishing. I'm hoping to be fishing somewhere each day. Hopefully if it rains, it doesn't bring the storms along with it. I can handle the rain.

I'll report back with results the next time I get out.

(on a side note. Even though I bought the annual parking pass to get into the Hamilton County parks, it looks like they are still offering free entrance during the COVID 19 outbreak. So no vehicle pass is required at this time.)


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I drive past Winton Woods everyday on the way to work, but have never fished the lake. Where is the best pace to drop in a kayak (closest to the dam)? Also, are there any crappie in the lake?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

There are two launch locations by the marina area. I find it a lot easier to launch from the location on the west side of the boat house, it's connected to the bank fishing area. (Right side, if your facing the boathouse from the parking lot). There are signs for kayak launching. 

The other launch site is to the left of the playground area, off the bank fishing area on the other side


----------



## Birdman411 (May 30, 2020)

This place is so hit or miss for me with bass. Some days I will just wear them out, some days I can’t get a sniff. But that’s just fishing ain’t it? 

I prefer to rent a boat from there, but will also launch my kayak. I prefer the ramp by the designated fishing area. This is probably my favorite Hamilton County Park to fish for bass. It seems to cater well to my preferred method of pitching jigs. 

I am off work tomorrow and going to take my kayak out. Will update with how I do.


----------



## Zacj (Sep 19, 2019)

Can you access the spillway at Winton woods?


----------



## Birdman411 (May 30, 2020)

Zacj said:


> Can you access the spillway at Winton woods?[/QUOTE


I don’t believe so. But I’m not 100% sure on that.


----------



## Birdman411 (May 30, 2020)

Caught 5 there today. Probably around a 12 lb bag. Very sporadic. Thought they would be bunched up but I was wrong. 

Water temp was 70. I didn’t even see one other boat on the water. It was nice. Dead calm though. Would have welcomed a tiny breeze.


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

Its not much of a spillway. At the south end of McKelvey rd. Way back thru a subdivision. The outflow runs east into the far end of Glennwood gardens.Not sure its even accessable to the public.


----------

